# Best wood sealants for tegus? scratch proof?



## Lizardon (Nov 9, 2021)

So just saw a video on wood sealants mentioning latex based ugl drylok extreme. 

Was wondering if this is scratch proof or if there is better? also do you seal the whole wood? like all sides of the piece of wood being used to build? say you have a wood panel do you paint all of it? also this guy is talking about that they will tint the drylok in different shades?

Any alternatives? Looking for best bang of my buck. Although the tint looks neat. I'd tint it yellow or green or grey (pastels). 

Though the outside being jetblack would look nice and professional but I guess black look is common. 

Anyways any recommendations? do you have to retreat the wood? like if you coat it do you need to reapply it years later?


How many coats would be good? Can you overcoat things?


----------

